

Why wouldn't Mint.com / other personal finance apps come to Asia? - ppiyush

I have been waiting for someone like Mint.com to come to Asia (I reside in Singapore), and am frustrated with their complete ignorance of the market.<p>Recently I realized that its because Yodlee (which powers Mint.com's data) doesn't have any presence / connections with banks in Asia.<p>Now, I know that Yodlee uses things like screen scraping / OFX etc to connect with the bank's data. My question is - how do they overcome security issues like second factor authentication etc?<p>Also, if we had to cut a deal with a bank for access to their data through OFX - who should we be speaking to?<p>any guidance on this will be hugely helpful. thanks.
======
zv
Register paypal account, get account at mint, add your paypal as your primary
bank. Voila, you can use mint in Asia.

